# Where can I get hang tags online?



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

I've done a google but would really like to hear who got some hang tags online and from where? Any recommendations? Thanks..


----------



## Brian H (Oct 11, 2009)

Have you tried clothinglabels4u.com? I believe they are a preferred vendor of tshirtforums.

Brian


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool, just sent them a mail..fingers crossed they deliver to Ireland..


----------

